# What Type of Bit (s)



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I am reusing some drawers from an older Broyhill/Basset triple dresser and thought I could sand them down. I could but won't as it would take forever sanding them down mostly by hand. The 2 photos try to show the design left on the front of the drawer. I'm assuming a raised panel bit created the front design. How would I go about trying to find one that was used or very similar to it... ...............or perhaps a couple of bits to do away with the 2 inner edges. On the later having to hand sand basically the round over edges and using a Random Orbital Sander is doable for me. Hand Sanding and yard raking are similar to me, a little bit is fine but an acre or 2 is a definite* NO*.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe you can shape some blocks to wrap the sandpaper around. Then sand them by hand???


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I have looked at that several times, and each time I get the impression that part was made separately, and fastened on. Dunno if that is so or not, but I would think it would be doable.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

My guess is that the manufacturer had some custom molding plane. The best bet to replicate the pattern is probably multiple cuts with multiple profile bits.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

TenGees said:


> Maybe you can shape some blocks to wrap the sandpaper around. Then sand them by hand???


That's basically what I did, I have a set of the contour rubber type blocks and I hand sanded the angled cuts on the front. It took forever to do the little that was sanded but even then the furthest cut in is a 90 degree cut and it is all but impossible to get the old stain off.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

JOAT said:


> I have looked at that several times, and each time I get the impression that part was made separately, and fastened on. Dunno if that is so or not, but I would think it would be doable.


I went and double checked the drawer front is 4 strips glued and the cut (s) are on the paneled front. You can't see it in the pic and could barely tell it by looking at it as one small area is sanded enough to tell.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

TWheels said:


> My guess is that the manufacturer had some custom molding plane. The best bet to replicate the pattern is probably multiple cuts with multiple profile bits.


Probably so. I'm going to try to make it simple. I have a wide dish cutter bit I might use to do away with the middle groove/cut. That would leave the outer edge which is rounded over going in level to the inner groove/cut cutting out the first groove/cut. It works on paper but it looks like I'll need a little luck and a few special "Design Features" for it to look right.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Marco said:


> Probably so. I'm going to try to make it simple. I have a wide dish cutter bit I might use to do away with the middle groove/cut. That would leave the outer edge which is rounded over going in level to the inner groove/cut cutting out the first groove/cut. It works on paper but it looks like I'll need a little luck and a few special "Design Features" for it to look right.


I did end up using the dish cutter bit in the router table. It enabled me to use a sander to rid the stain. I won't use that drawer (24") for the next project, a 3 drawer night stand. The night stands drawers are not as wide but the drawer fronts have the same design as this one.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Below are the 3 drawers. If you are new to the router, to help prevent tear out when putting on an edge, cut the end grain first and then clean it up going with the grain sides.


----------

